# Copper Cookware



## Zenas (Jan 31, 2009)

So me and my wife have inherited a great deal of copper cookware that has never been used. It is 30+ years old and still has the original protective film. Supposedly, you can soak the pots and "easily" remove the film.

Not working, at all. We soaked them for 10 mins, then 2 hours, 2 days. Nothing works. We've spent tons of time scraping the film off with our fingernails. It's painstaking and we just can't get all of it.

Does anyone have any suggestions for taking this film off? We'd really like to use the cookware and it's absolutely beautiful. If we can't get the film off though, it might just be decorative.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

use a torch


----------



## Theognome (Jan 31, 2009)

Easy. Use either a wadding polish or acetone. Another method is to boil water with 1/6 parts vinegar in the pot(s). 

Theognome


----------



## py3ak (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't you have to scour copper with chain and sand?


----------



## Theognome (Jan 31, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Don't you have to scour copper with chain and sand?



Normally, but as he said it's a 30+ year old covering. The coatings tend to 'crystalize' by that time, and so the steel wool/sand method isn't as reliable. I used the acetone method on a 1940's copper pot after trying to sand it; and while sanding did not render an acceptable result, the acetone worked quite well.

Theognome


----------

